# Yellow Foot Tortoise



## Marty333 (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know any yellow foot breeders in Florida? I hope to purchase one. I don't know when but I would just like to know of any good reputable breeders. I would hate to pay a high shipping cost. I also can never find any yellowfoots on craigs.


----------



## kbaker (Jan 27, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Does anyone know any yellow foot breeders in Florida? I hope to purchase one. I don't know when but I would just like to know of any good reputable breeders. I would hate to pay a high shipping cost. I also can never find any yellowfoots on craigs.



If you are serious about buying tortoises and do not want the hassle of getting ripped off or getting a sick tortoise, I would stay away from craigs.
Try this place:
http://www.scserp.com/SCS_Price_List.htm


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 27, 2011)

The picture of the yellowfoot they list on that site is beautiful! Very bright yellow coloring in her!


----------



## pappabear (Feb 10, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Does anyone know any yellow foot breeders in Florida? I hope to purchase one. I don't know when but I would just like to know of any good reputable breeders. I would hate to pay a high shipping cost. I also can never find any yellowfoots on craigs.



I have one, pm me. 4-5 inches.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 10, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 11, 2011)

You could also try Marc Cantos from theturtlesource.


----------



## pappabear (Feb 15, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> pm sent



Still interested? I never recieved an email for pictures.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey sorry I have been really busy forgot to reply back yeah send me some pics please


----------

